# Is this a good beginner fish ?



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw this at www.Reefhotspot.com and came across this fish. Looks kinda cool to have. 

http://reefhotspot.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1873


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm, I'd wait till I got my feet wet before buyings something like that. Since its related to anthias, my guess it'd need to feed a lot during the day.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice fish. I recently sold one in my store. They don't require alot. Fed every other day here and they are a very peaceful fish. Prefer to be kept in schools.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Reefneck.


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

He Has The Same Color Patterns As My Long Nose Hawk! Never Seen It Before..very Intersesting Anthias


----------

